# Transom wood replacement



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Need to replace the wood on my transom on a aluminum boat. Not sure what type of wood to use and how thick I should go. Haven't found much on the internet. Is this something I can do on my own or should a take to a shop and have it done?


----------



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Ray Duve said:


> Need to replace the wood on my transom on a aluminum boat. Not sure what type of wood to use and how thick I should go. Haven't found much on the internet. Is this something I can do on my own or should a take to a shop and have it done?


some video on youtube...lots of info at iboats.com


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I just bolted a couple 5/4 treated 1x6 deck boards on my tin can. Holding just fine after 5+ years. I just run a 6 horse and a troller.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Bowfising14ft said:


> What kind of boat do you have?


 It is a 1982 sea nymph


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Ray Duve said:


> Need to replace the wood on my transom on a aluminum boat. Not sure what type of wood to use and how thick I should go. Haven't found much on the internet. Is this something I can do on my own or should a take to a shop and have it done?


If you are the least bit handy and your boat had end caps on top of the transom, you can replace your transom. I drilled out the rivets on my caps and just started tearing the 14' Mirrocraft apart but being careful to realize that you must put it all back together. I had 2 pieces of aluminum and the wood inside was rotten so I pulled apart the pieces, made a template and proceeded to cut my new wood, sealed it well and reattached the end caps. Yes I just gave you the condensed version but once it is apart, you will see that you can do it.
The biggest suggestion would be to make sure the transom is attached to the floor also.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the advice this is my weekend project.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Jakeo has the right idea.
I find a lot of good info over on the tinboats forum, even some photos
Did a search over there like this...

http://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42387&p=427984&hilit=replacing+transom+wood#p427984


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Make sure you seal the edges around your board. That is where the water seeps in and does the damage


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Ive got a 82 Sylvan 16` backtroller, aluminum, that was my dads and mine. Its been sitting around for the last 15 years and the transom wood is gone. This might be the year I start on it. I learned one thing building this wood drift boat last year, cant beat sealing the wood with a couple coats of epoxy. At this point I`m thinking about white oak, but as I start checking into this that could change.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://transomrepair.net/


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Looks like people are laminating plywood for the transoms. Its no wonder they rot out, plywood is not a great choice, but at the very least marine plywood will last quite a while. 

Hey Ray, what size is your boat? what size motor? Your gonna have to open it up and see how thick you need to be. Its gonna be more than just a weekend project, and to do it right will cost a little too.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Generally the transoms on these tin boats are 1.5" thick. You will most likely be able to get two patterns on a 3/4 inch 4 x 8 sheet of marine grade ply for a glue up. You need to get a measurement before purchasing..Quite a few like to use tite bond 3 wood glue. Lots of options for sealing your work, epoxy, paint, spar urethane etc. Iboats is really a good source for info. Some very detailed builds on the site. Been a few sea nymph builds there.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I used epoxy when I re-did my boat floor prior to recovering.
Great stuff, you can get it here

http://www.uscomposites.com/epoxy.html


----------



## CeltMan (Oct 3, 2009)

Bowfising14ft said:


> What kind of boat do you have?


Watching this thread


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Get some Meranti plywood or coosa board. Coosa is the best choice becuase you can just slap it in there...it don't mind being wet. If you go the Meranti route you'll also have to epoxy it,


----------

